

Pluto 2015: Journey to the Rim of the Solar System - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/11/new-horizons/

======
Semiapies
Pluto being a planet we've only seen as pinpoints and pixelated images, I'm
looking forward to pictures and data from this mission.

